# Happy New Year!



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

To start the new year off I bought a "tiff 8800a" detector. I'm anxious to see what this year brings as I try to improve the business in what ever ways ( be it small) that I can. I bought it on amazon for 150.00 plus shipping 6.76. Not bad.


----------

